# FR: (pronom) + verbe + dessus



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjour tout le monde,

Il saute sur moi  ----> Il me saute dessus
Cette philosophie déteint sur moi ---> cette philosophie me déteint dessus

Je crois que "me" indique le COI dans les deux phrases...

mais est-ce que "sur quelque chose/quelqu'un" indique toujours un COI?

*Exemple*:

"Il a jeté une pierre sur lui" ---> il lui jette une pierre dessus

_Si c'est le cas je ne comprends pas la transformation de la phrase suivante:_


"il a sauté sur la voiture" ---> il a sauté dessus (et non pas: il lui a sauté dessus)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la règle avec sur/sous + complément?

Merci!


----------



## b1947420

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Il saute sur moi ----> Il me saute dessus
> Cette philosophie déteint sur moi ---> cette philosophie me déteint dessus
> 
> Je crois que "me" indique le COI dans les deux phrases... *Agreed!*
> 
> mais est-ce que "sur quelque chose/quelqu'un" indique toujours un COI? *Yes! because of the use of a preposition.*
> 
> *Exemple*:
> 
> "Il a jeté une pierre sur lui" ---> il lui jette une pierre dessus
> 
> _Si c'est le cas je ne comprends pas la transformation de la phrase suivante:_
> 
> 
> "il a sauté sur la voiture" ---> il a sauté dessus (et non pas: il lui a sauté dessus) *No! because la voiture is an inanimate therefore one cannot use "lui" which is for animates only. One would need to write "Il y a sauté"*
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la règle avec sur/sous + complément? *The above in my opinion ofcourse -- let's hear from an expert though?*
> 
> Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

A ta place je commencerais pas étudier l'influence de la nature de l'objet (animé ou inanimé) sur l'emploi de cette structure.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Il saute sur moi ----> Il me saute dessus


 
Utiliser cette expression avec prudence. Afin d’éviter certaines connations, on pourait également dire: ¨Il m’attaque¨ ou ¨Il se jete sur moi¨.



Pure_Yvesil said:


> _Si c'est le cas je ne comprends pas la transformation de la phrase suivante:"il a sauté sur la voiture" ---> il a sauté dessus (et non pas: il lui a sauté dessus)_


 
Les pronons disjoints (moi, toi, soi, lui, etc) ne désignent que des personnes. Mais prenez cette proposition pour exemple:

¨Il a sauté sur la voiture¨

Je cherche d’exprimer quelque chose pareille à ¨Il a grimpé sur le toit de la voiture¨ et non pas¨Il est monté dans la voiture¨. Donc, en anglais on aurait:

¨He jumped on top the car¨

Mais comment pourrait-on traduire la proposition suivante?

"He jumped on top of it."

Je remarque que dans la première proposition ‘la voiture’ est un objet de la preposition ‘sur’. Donc, est-ce bien correct à dire

¨Il l'a sauté dessus¨?


----------



## b1947420

¨Il se l’est sauté dessus¨? 

I don't think so because the "le/la" are _direct object _pronouns and because we have a preposition (in this case _sur_) therefore we need an _indirect pronoun _but we are dealing with an inanimate so I say we need to use "y".

This is the point where I seek the input from a grammar expert.

NB. Also the verb "sauter" cannot be used reflexively so I say that the sentence ¨Il se l’est sauté dessus¨?  is incorrect for two reasons.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donaldos said:


> A ta place je commencerais pas étudier l'influence de la nature de l'objet (animé ou inanimé) sur l'emploi de cette structure.



Pourriez-vous en dire davantage svp? Je sais très bien comment l'influence de la nature de l'objet influence le pronom, mais dans le cas de sauter ça m'échappe! 

Pourquoi? 

Il a sauté sur la voiture devient: "il a sauté dessus" et non pas "il y a sauté dessus"

Bref: je ne comprends pas pourquoi on OMET le COI dans ce cas...et non pas pourquoi on mettrait "lui" ou "y" comme vous insinuez


----------



## L'Inconnu

My grammar says that ‘y’ replaces a place following the preposition ‘sur’ or a thing after ‘à’. Thus, it may be ok to use ‘y’, given that we can imagine the original sentence is:

"Il a sauté sur le toit de la voiture."

But then ¨Il y a sauté¨ seems rather odd, possibily because one might confuse the ‘il y a’ portion of the sentence with ‘there is’. So maybe it would less ambiguous to say

¨Il a sauté là-dessus¨


----------



## Donaldos

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Bref: je ne comprends pas pourquoi on OMET le COI dans ce cas...et non pas pourquoi on mettrait "lui" ou "y" comme vous insinuez



Pour parler de l' "omission" d'un élément, il faut admettre que sa présence est légitime ou constitue la règle or cela n'a rien d'évident ici.

A vrai dire, je suis surpris que la construction en question ("... *lui* a jeté une pierre *dessus*.") ne te surprenne pas (pas plus que la présence du pronom "lui" à cette place d'ailleurs) alors que tu évoques une autre possibilité ("...a jeté une pierre *sur lui*.") d'apparence plus simple.

La question se pose alors: selon toi, la phrase

_Il a sauté *sur la voiture*._

offrirait-t-elle de même un choix entre 

_Il a sauté *sur elle*._

et 

_Il a sauté *dessus*._

? 

J'ai trouvé non sans mal un document traitant directement de la question qui, loin de proposer une "règle", se propose de confronter diverses constructions faisant intervenir la préposition/adverbe "dessus". 

Cela devrait apporter un peu de perspective par rapport à la question initiale: l'emploi de dessus pour des animés (se rendre directement au 2.)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Merci! Je croyais que votre réponse était un tant soit peu cynique, mais bon, apparamment la question (et sa réponse) ne sont pas si simples  surtout pour des néerlandophones!


----------



## Donaldos

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Merci! Je croyais que votre réponse était un tant soit peu cynique, mais bon, apparamment la question (et sa réponse) ne sont pas si simples  surtout pour des néerlandophones!



Elle ne l'est certainement pas non plus pour les francophones (à ceci près que leur expérience de la langue fait qu'ils emploieront plus naturellement cette structure).

A ta place, je retiendrais au moins deux choses:

- la structure _pronom + V + préposition/adverbe_ (_*lui* ai tapé *dessus*, *lui* ai couru *après*_, etc.) qui s'oppose à la forme _V + préposition + pronom_, est une forme expressive qu'il est plus prudent de réserver aux personnes et de ne pas utiliser pour les inanimés.

-elle ne s'emploie pas systématiquement avec tous les verbes qui s'accompagne d'une préposition (j'ai parié *sur lui* => *je *lui* ai parié *dessus*) : son emploi est restreint et est lié au sens (et c'est l'ensemble des cas où l'emploi de cette structure est possible qu'il semble difficile de déterminer simplement).


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donc pour les inanimés comme voiture on n'emploie PAS de pronom...c'est ça qui me semblait un peu bizarre, car je suis toujours enclin à mettre le pronom Y devant le verbe...


----------



## L'Inconnu

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Donc pour les inanimés comme voiture on n'emploie PAS de pronom...c'est ça qui me semblait un peu bizarre, car je suis toujours enclin à mettre le pronom Y devant le verbe...


 
Je pense qu’il s’agit de ‘la veille école’ par rapport à ‘la nouvelle école’. Mon grammaire (1985) dit qu’on ne peut pas utiliser les pronons personnels disjoints pour des choses. Cependant, cet usage est acceptable dans le Harper-Collins (2002). Comme un anglophone, je suis content d’avoir la nouvelle règle, parce qu’elle me laisse dit "He jumped on top of *it*"/¨Il a sauté sur elle¨ plutôt que ¨He jumped on top¨/¨Il a sauté dessus¨. En revanche, je dois toujours prendre en consideration ce qu’un francophone entend. Si j’utilisais ‘y’ pour ‘voiture’, je me demande si un francophone confondrait le ‘il y a’ dans ¨Il y a sauté dessus¨ avec le ‘il y a’ dans ¨Il y a du monde sur la voiture.¨


----------



## Donaldos

L'opposition animé/inanimé reste très vivante en français.

Mais si les deux catégories se confondent parfois au niveau des pronoms, j'aurais eu tendance à dire que c'est plutôt l'animé qui se confond parfois avec l'inanimé, plutôt que l'inverse.

Mais le problème ne se résume pas à une histoire de pronom: c'est la structure tout entière (introduction d'un pronom et rejet de la préposition en fin de phrase) que l'on réserve aux animés.

_Il y a sauté dessus_ n'introduit aucune ambiguïté car cette phrase n'a pas beaucoup de sens...

Que dit le Harper-Collins exactement?


----------



## L'Inconnu

Donaldos said:


> _Il y a sauté dessus_ n'introduit aucune ambiguïté car cette phrase n'a pas beaucoup de sens...
> 
> Que dit le Harper-Collins exactement?


 
Quant aux pronons disjoints, le Harper-Collins déclare qu’on peut utiliser ‘lui’ pour ‘him’ ou ‘it’, et, pareillement, ‘elle’ est utilisé pour ‘she’ ou ‘it’. Je suppose que ‘lui’ remplace un nom masculin et ‘elle’ est pour un féminin. Plusieurs propositions dépeignantes l’usage de ces pronoms sont fournies, cependant, pas une seule démontre comment ‘lui’ ou ‘elle’ sont utilisés quant ils veulent dire ‘it’. Mon impression actuelle est que ¨Il lui a sauté¨ est ambigue parce que si on omet ‘sur’, on peut confondre ‘lui’ avec un pronon objet indirect. 

Quant aux pronons adverbiaux, le Harper-Collins déclare qu’on peut utiliser ‘y’ pour remplacer un nom suivant les prépositions ‘à’, ‘dans’, et ‘sur’. Il fournit plusieurs exemples à cet effet. En voici un

Il a mis les livres sur l’étagère à Il les y a mis​Cette proposition serait en accord avec l’idée que ‘y’ veut dire souvent ‘there’ en anglais. Vraisemblablement, il n’y a pas de faute grammaticale dans la proposition ‘Il y a sauté’. Peut-être elle s’embrouille quand on ajoute ‘dessus’, parce que normalement ‘là’ va avec ‘dessus’. Par exemple
Il les a mis là-dessus


----------

